# Beginner Driver; where to start?



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

First you need a cart but make sure that you don't put it before the horse!


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

let me just tell you it was an amazing experience the first time i learned and i just learned this summer. I learned really not to long before my first show and i went in and took 4th out of 8 youths!!!! And i've been hooked ever since. It may seem scary and it may seem hard but if you know your horse and talk to them then you'll get far. We show haflingers and i'll be showing drafts this year so i think it depends what kind of horse you'd be showing but for us its all about talking to them and they respond to kisses. Make sure to keep your elbows/arms in!!! I wish you luck because truely driving is an amazing experience!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

kevinshorses said:


> First you need a cart but make sure that you don't put it before the horse!


Ah! but how would I know what order to put it in without learning about driving first? :wink:


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

best of luck with the driving it is a thing you will enjoy


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would get soem beginning driving books. Go to some driving horse shows. Breed show are way different than ADS show. Take some lessons.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Appreciate the advice so far guys. I have found some books online. I'm going to take some time off still but definitely going to still look around for some info for when the right time comes.

Appreciate all the info!


----------



## Anvil (Feb 21, 2009)

Sounds like fun i would rather drive a horse than ride. I really enjoy driving drafts.


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

Though i would say the best thing would be to get someone who has driven for a while before who can teach you. I would certainly look stuff up and read up on it BUT i think learning first hand also helps : D


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Draftgirl17 said:


> Though i would say the best thing would be to get someone who has driven for a while before who can teach you. I would certainly look stuff up and read up on it BUT i think learning first hand also helps : D


 To be honest ideally, I would to be able to learn from someone directly and be taugh and shown. Books are great but like riding, it's something you have to do to really understand. Unfortunately for me, driving isn't something that is big around here(we live near Spruce Meadows where everyone does hunter/jumpers).

I just realized I might be able to find something if I can look up what the closest driving association is.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

My2Geldings said:


> To be honest ideally, I would to be able to learn from someone directly and be taugh and shown. Books are great but like riding, it's something you have to do to really understand. Unfortunately for me, driving isn't something that is big around here(we live near Spruce Meadows where everyone does hunter/jumpers).
> 
> I just realized I might be able to find something if I can look up what the closest driving association is.


i agree reading is fine if you already understand and you want to expand on what you know ,but as a beginner they could put you off ,i once read a horse book and it made me wonder how ever i had afforded to keep horses for years,if i had been a beginner with that book ,it would have made me think you had to be a millionaire to own one


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

start with the mini!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> start with the mini!


 hahahaha, no not with the mini :lol:

Honestly at the moment it's only something I would really like to learn about, get exposed to maybe try out if the chance represents itself. It's not something I would pursue in the near future, but definitely a must try at some point. As you had posted before tho, in hand showing could be something that I also need to wrap my head around.

I realize how ignorant I have been until now. I had never put much effort into learning more about other disciplines than Hunter/Jumpers. Pretty pathetic on my end. But for now, here I am-opening my mind up to the world.


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

Just out of curiousity, what breed(s) do you own?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

she has a mini and a QH.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think that your best bet would be to find a driving association near you and just spend some time with the people that are members. Learning how to harness and unharness the horses. Learning the ins and outs of driving single and teams. Learning how to handle them and the cues used. Driving is a lot of fun, though I haven't done it consistently in several years (mostly mule teams when I was growing up). I hope you are able to find somewhere to get involved. It can open up whole new possibilities for horsemanship that go down completely different paths than riding.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

American Driving Society

on the left, hover over regions and pick yours. You should be able to find a club in your area, then contact them to find a driving instructor.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

You can also contact the mini clubs near you as well to find driving instructors


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks again for all the advice everyone. Will searching through the links posted


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I think if you can find a driving show to go to, talk to the drivers! Drivers, in my experience, are the friendliest people in the horse world. They would likely LOVE to help you out. (the more drivers, the better!) And someone would probably know someone who could teach you/give lessons.


----------



## Phaeton (Apr 24, 2010)

You can find some good information through the American Driving Society they have a magazine called the Whip plus they are online samething with the Carriage Association of America CAAonline Do your homework and get as much information as you can.


----------



## eliduc (Apr 5, 2010)

For the safety of you and your horse you need some hands on experience with an experienced driver. We joined our local carriage club and the help is great. Driving is a lot more dangerous than riding and you kind of need to start over with your horse. Not putting the horse before your cart means doing your ground work first. Teach your horse to ground tie (stand unattended) so that it will stand for harnessing without moving. Ground drive your horse with a surcingle and long lines until it is consistent in its turns and stopping. I longe my horses to teach gait transitions: walk, trot, canter, slow trot, jog, stop by voice command. You may not want to jog when you are driving but the ability to travel at a slow, controlled 
gait is important. The stop should be instantaneous and consistent without taking steps afterward. I have a tow bar that I made out of a piece of two inch pipe with open hooks on it to attach the traces or even rope to. I next pull an inner tube, then a tire and finally a 8 inch by six foot long log around the arena practicing stops and circles. If the horse gets excited and turns around the bar detaches. The first time I hook my two wheeled cart to the horse I lead him it a bit. When I begin to drive the horse outside the cart either from the side or behind the cart I have a helper at the side of the horse's head with a ten foot lead line attached to the halter under the bridal for control if needed. When you first enter the cart a helper should be at the head of the horse. Before you venture out on trails you should have many hours driving in an enclosed arena practicing transitions, circles, figure eights, serpentines etc. This may seem like a lot of work but it's all part of having a safe driving horse. Through each step you should be honestly evaluating your horse and asking yourself if it has the temperament to be a driving horse.


----------



## Phaeton (Apr 24, 2010)

I think knowing the parts of the harness and how they work along with proper adjustments is very important. If not fitted properly the horse will not be happy. If their not happy nobody is happy and things can go wrong. Ground drive so that you and the horse are comfortable. There is also a proper order in which the harness goes on and comes off. There is a proper way to hitch to the carriage. There are a few rules to follow driver is first one in and last one out. Never leave the carriage attached and walk away. Disconnect before you walk away. Most accidents are because of driver error or equipment failure. Do you homework American Driving Society has a list of clubs all from all over the country and Carriage Association of America is another good resource. I think most drivers are willing to help a new driver out. 
I'm the safety officer for our club and I check everyones harness and rig before they are allowed to drive. One reason is what you do in your back yard is one thing but when other people are around you could hurt them. If I can help just one person I feel better feel free to contact me.


----------



## Phaeton (Apr 24, 2010)

discover-horse-carriage-driving.com/driving video


----------



## Hodgesaarh (Jul 4, 2010)

*message for jimmy
notice you are in yorkshire, which part?
I am in scarborough and looking for someone to show me ropes (or reins) for driving.
*


----------

